# New Slave Criteria



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

What do you look for in potential slaves?

(I am a newbie to breeding by the way, had a litter etc... but a newbie hence all the questions )

Do you / would you sell kittens on the active register?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

It would have to be a long.established and trusted friend and breeder that was very well known to us,other than this no


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Absolutely we sell kittens on the active register. But they have to be of a certain standard.

All of the kittens we breed are of excellent type - I've bought in the mums and dads to be sure of it - their pattern is the only thing that I worry about now.

You can get some coats with some flaws -they're not as clear as they should be, have multiple rib barring, etc - these will go as pets. There are then the kittens that have a coat flaw (rib barring (striping down the ribs)), and they can either go as pets, or breeders to an experienced breeder, or to the novice breeder that doesn't have the money to buy a show breeder. Flaws are always pointed out by us. Then there's the show cats - the ones that you know are going to be terrific from the day they are born. If we don't keep them, they go to breeders that are looking for an extra special cat to show as well as to breed from.

For owners we look for people that understand why we have an indoor policy, are gooey over the kittens and are generally 'nice people'. Generally our kitten buyers are well-off families, or young couples in a professional occupation. If people want breeding cats we spend a good long time talking to them - an hour or two. We explain the pitfalls and don't gloss over the things that can go wrong with Bengals. We also find out what they are trying to achieve to see if we can help, or which kitten would be best for them. Lastly we explain our rehoming policy (that we take kittens back if they can no longer cope with them) and our support policy. We expect people that we sell breeding cats to, to uphold the same principles as we do, and we would expect to mentor them (assuming they're novice breeders).


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I would - in fact I've no recollection of ever selling a kitten on the non-active, though I may have done if there was some reason to such as a flaw that might be hereditary. The gene pools are narrow enough as it is. If people are going to breed from my cats I'd rather they bred registered kittens. 

In practice the overwhelming majority went to pet homes - even though I was prepared to let Burmese boys go on the active register and those are like gold dust, to the best of my knowledge only one boy was ever bred from. It is a pity because now, eight years after my cattery wipeout, I would love to find a stud somewhere that was a close descendant of one of my cats, but the line seems to have been completely wiped out.

Some stud owners make it a condition that all males, or even all kittens, go on the non-active register. I would try to avoid using such a stud. If I had to use such a stud then obviously I would also have to keep to the agreement.

Liz


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

do you know girls when I read the title thought it must be another one of Magiks threads lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

who is magik?


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

He's the resident skinhead that likes to dress as spiderman and holds parties in the general chat forum.

Shame on you for not knowing!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i've only been here for 2 days or something!!!!!!

so i sound like a skin head?! thanks


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Absolutely we sell kittens on the active register. But they have to be of a certain standard.
> 
> All of the kittens we breed are of excellent type - I've bought in the mums and dads to be sure of it - their pattern is the only thing that I worry about now.
> 
> ...


I go on exactly the same lines as Nicola with this, I have a really good talk with anyone wanting to go into breeding and make sure they are doing it for all the right reasons. I am not someone who refuses to sell a pedigree cat for breeding, but willing to help and advise anyone just starting out. After all, I was in that position once myself


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> i've only been here for 2 days or something!!!!!!
> 
> so i sound like a skin head?! thanks


no you dont sound like a skin head it could have been one of magik's cranky threads I know nothing about cats - sorry!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd only sell a girl on the active not a boy. Probably cuz the stud I am hoping to use will not allow that. Fair enough. Girl wise i'd keep one  but I'd only sell to a well known breeder and only on advice on my mentor. I just wouldn't feel confident.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I suppose it's a bit trial and error as a lot of it is on your judgement,but for me these are my kids as my human kids are mine,and i think how sure i'd have to be if i had to adopt them out-if ya get my drift-if i have any bit of doubt or unsure niggling then it doesn't happen


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

When I advertised my kittens last year I had loads of replies. All not right 

But, I got one response one day and something just seemed right... and it was 

Gut feeling I think;.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I also trust mothers instinct as in the queen,she's a brill judge of character and she is quite spot on-she tells you with her body language and a look


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

We would only home our cats on the active register to reputable & established breeders. Shied away from novice breeders years ago, a lot of them just want to make a fast buck


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here! 

As a new breeder of Siamese cats I will not sell on the active register unless it is to someone I know well and who is a reputable breeder with a prefix.


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

We have the same policy, we would only sell an active Queen or Stud to someone who we had total respect for, and a well established trust with.

Even some of the well know breeders have a questionable policy.

We are happy to mentor newbies into the breed but they must be willing to learn, understand our ways and why we do things our way.

At the end of the day it all comes down to one thing .... trust.


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

Belladonnakatz said:


> We have the same policy, we would only sell an active Queen or Stud to someone who we had total respect for, and a well established trust with.
> 
> Even some of the well know breeders have a questionable policy.
> 
> ...


Well said, start off small & grow with experience


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> we would only sell an active Queen or Stud to someone who we had total respect for, and a well established trust with.


I thought Filthy got his cat from you after replying to an ad in a local paper? 

Hi Donna. Hi Madeline.


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

here we go again 

not allowed an opinion in Nicola's world ...... 

For the record .... we never advertise our kittens in local papers .... 

FG came to us for a pet kitten, but with an interest in breeding later when he had enough knowledge of the breed and the life of a breeder .... he took Flthy as a pet but with the potential to be a Queen if/when he thought and we thought he was ready ....... 
and with showing in mind, which she walked pretty much everytime....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

whoo is filthy? sounds like an interesting name LOL


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

lol .... Filthy Gorgeous is actually the cats name .... but her owner uses the name as a forum name ... He is a very close friend of ours who entered the breeding world with our help ....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good evening everybody  I'm always very very careful before I let any kit go for breeding. I have a very thorough chat with the new owner and make sure that they are going into it for all the right reasons


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ooo i like that name


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> not allowed an opinion in Nicola's world ......


What? Please explain?


----------



## voiceofreason (Mar 12, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> I thought Filthy got his cat from you after replying to an ad in a local paper?
> 
> Hi Donna. Hi Madeline.


oh dear.
i wouldn't have thought this was the best place to make personal comments & assumptions. i've seen this particular poster get very aggressive & personal with several posters recently in this forum & it's actually held me off replying to some otherwise very informative threads for fear of being attacked because my opinion may not have agreed with this particular person's. 
i read the sticky at the top of the cat chat forum & it distinctly says:-

"Intelligent and courteous posts are welcome and encouraged. Pointless bickering is not tolerated. If you disagree with any posted information, post your alternative suggestion and let the matter drop. If someone tries to goad you into an argument, be the bigger person and find another thread to read and / or contribute to."

now forgive me if i'm wrong, but this is certainly not the first time in the past couple of weeks this person has tried to goad people into an argument. can we not try & stick to the topic being discussed & leave petty grievances behind?


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread is being closed and I will soon remove it as everyone seems to be complaining about the posts.

Please note anyone that posts comments that can be classed as libel or slander will be banned permanently from the forums. We will also not tolerate public bickering between users.

Please, if you have a problem with another user do it OFF the forums before you are banned.

Thanks


----------

